# East side of LOTW



## muskiemark

I've been thinking of going to Canada and I was wondering if anyone has had luck on the east side of Lake of the woods for Musky. Does any one have comments to help? I guide in Wisconsin ,but I've never been to Canada. I didn't want to spoil myself yet. I've herd plenty of the north west angle and plenty of Dinorwic, but I herd tidbits about the east side of LOTW.


----------



## drjongy

There's a reason the Angle is so popular. If you want to go East go to a different lake like Eagle.


----------



## duckp

Well I've fished LOTWs a fair amount and have yet to find a bad place to fish muskies.(even in downtown Kenora).There certainly are greater populations in parts but pretty good fishing throughout the lake except perhaps the large open areas in the south(mainly US).In the east,as in most parts,you have numerous options based on the type of water you prefer.Very clear in the NE(Bigstone Bay for instance)to more stained as you travel south but again ending in clear 'trout' water,Whitefish Bay.Generally the muskie population is higher in the meso or stained water but some clear water areas have great muskie fishing as well.Some areas in the East with good populations would be Moore Bay through Pipestone Point down toward Andrews,Bottle,Witch Bays into the 'funnel' and Red Cliff areas.
I suppose 'east' could arguably include parts of Saboskong as well.For instance you can stay in the Nestor Falls area on the main highway and access not only the good 'red water' areas near town but also the high muskie population centers like Stevens and Stony Bays as well.
The east used to have more 'pressure' than it does now,the 'Angle' is unfortunately the opposite.A factor to consider-especially based on the time you plan to go.Also unfortunately,whether due to Rusty Crawfish or whatever,some areas throughout the lake are losing their cabbage weeds.Honestly,its very hard to go wrong on the Woods wherever you go though.
You mentioned Dinorwic.Sure nothing wrong with that either and Wabigoon is 'back' as well.I love it all-and the Canadians for letting us fish it.  
I could go on and on but will end.PM me if I can help.
Good fishing!


----------



## muskiemark

Ya I hear you on the angle, but I heard a few things about the east and I wanted to seee if they were true. The pressure would be a little less maybe, which could end up with good results. Thanks for the input. I wouldn't want to waste a trip.


----------



## zogman

I have been spending all of my free time at the NW Angle for the last 12 years. I mostly fish walleye. However this link will give you the best place to fish Muskies from without a doubt.

http://www.blackhawkislandcamp.com/

You will not be disappointed


----------



## duckp

M Mark,
I hear ya on wasting a trip.Easy to do anywhere I guess but the more you research,the less likely.As I said the 'east' has lots of opportunities and some areas with lesser amounts of pressure.There are many,many options there including access to numerous other Lakes to the east if things aren't clicking on the Woods at that time.(Crow,Dogpaw,Caviar,etc)
An initial consideration in almost any section of the Lake is deciding if you want to be land based or on an island.Each has good/bad points.
In the east if you want an island base with MANY options in terms of structure,water clarity,and differing fish population areas I'd recommend talking to Pete at:http://www.duenorth.net/pipestonepointresort/
If you want to stay mobile with your vehicle you have hundreds of options.
http://www.ontarioresortsandlodges.ca/SiouxNarrows.cfm
http://www.ontariotowns.net/NestorFalls/Lodges.cfm
If you wanted SE,I'd recommend:http://www.myliesplaceresort.com/
Mylies would give you Saboskong and east plus access to lots of water north and west as well.
As to the Angle,same deal,land or island?Many,many great Resorts on both.On an island,hard to go wrong with Zogmans recomendation cause Bill and Cindy are good people.Another I'd recommend would be:http://www.baystorecamp.com/index.html
They put on:http://operationmuskie.com/index.html and are GREAT people.
Good fishing!


----------

